# X250 window seal????



## mistycat (Jan 28, 2014)

Hey guys,
Read a thread on here somewhere but can't find it now,
On sealing the rubber at the bottom of the screen,
What was the sealant used, any help and if you know the thread link it please,
Thanks in advance
Misty


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

This is how I did it thanks to a previous post on the forum. Make sure the scuttle is hard against the bulkhead before you start i.e. the scuttle retaining clips are ok. I used black sealant along the top edge, just normal B&Q external sealant.


----------

